# Δόκιμες και αδόκιμες συντάξεις του "αναγκάζω" και του "θέλω"



## MelidonisM (Jun 15, 2012)

((1)) 
συνήθης σύνταξη: 
αναγκάζω + άμεσο αντικείμενο σε αιτιατική + εξαρτημένη/δευτερεύουσα βουλητική πρόταση ως έμμεσο αντικείμενο 
_*Αναγκάζω κάποιον/κάτι να αποχωρήσει/να εκλείψει*_

Συνηθίζεται να είναι συγκεκριμένο ουσιαστικό το άμεσο αντικείμενο: _αναγκάσαμε ανθρώπους ή ζώα/έντομα να φύγουν_.
Αν μπει αφηρημένο, όπως, *αναγκάσαμε τον φόβο μας να σβήσει, την φτώχεια να εκλείψει, την ειρήνη στη γη να περπατήσει*, δίνει ποιητικό ύφος. 

Και τρεις περίεργες, λιγότερο συνηθισμένες συντάξεις, οι δύο πρώτες σύνθετες, η τελευταία ελλειπτική.

((2)) 
αναγκάζω + άμεσο αντικείμενο σε αιτιατική + σε, επιρρηματικός εμπρόθετος προσδιορισμός της κατάστασης (ή καλύτερα της εισόδου σε κατάσταση)

*Μας ανάγκασαν σε πτώχευση/σε άτακτη φυγή/σε ομολογία* (δεν μου έρχονται άλλα)

((3))
αναγκάζω + έμμεσο αντικείμενο, αφηρημένο ουσιαστικό ενέργειας + γενική υποκειμενική (_*αναγκάσαμε την φυγή των εχθρών και το κρύψιμό τους σε αυτή την σπηλιά*_) (ίσως στο στρατό να έχει ακουστεί τέτοια σύνταξη)

((4))
αναγκάζω + βουλητική πρόταση, δίχως το άμεσο αντικείμενο

_*(Με την ναυμαχία του Ναβαρίνου) αναγκάσαμε να φύγουν οι Οθωμανοί από την Ελλάδα*_

αφού δεν τους αναγκάσαμε οι ίδιοι αλλά έμμεσα, με την βοήθεια των τριών Μεγάλων Δυνάμεων.

..._Από περιέργεια ανάγκασα να μου πουν πόσο κόστισε._...εδώ η ίδια ανάγκασε το μαγαζί, την πωλήτρια να της πει, αλλά φαίνεται το έκανε ευγενικά, όχι επιθετικά, και έτσι το δηλώνει αυτό βγάζοντας το άμεσο αντικείμενο. 

_...Σαν οπαδός δικαιώθηκα. Έκανα το απόλυτο, έκανα το απίθανο, έκανα το μοναδικό, επέβαλα σ' όλη την Ελλάδα να παρακολουθεί με το στόμα ανοιχτό το μέγεθός μου. Έγραψα για ακόμη μια φορά ιστορία. Ανάγκασα να μου ανοίξουν τα Τέμπη, να σηκωθούν ελικόπτερα για ν' απαθανατίσουν το μεγαλείο μου._... εδώ ανάγκασε το κράτος, την Ελλάδα να του ανοίξουν τα Τέμπη αλλά αποφεύγει να το δηλώσει άμεσα, όπως και πριν, δεν λέει...υποχρέωσα όλη την Ελλάδα να...αλλά βάζει το επιβάλλω με την πρόθεση σε, που κάπως μετριάζει το παραληρηματικό ύφος μεγαλείου.

...αρκετές φορές όμως ανάγκασα να λειτουργήσει το abs... εδώ δεν ανάγκασε, υποχρέωσε ο ίδιος το σύστημα αντιμπλοκαρίσματος τροχών ή τον αερόσακο, αλλά έμμεσα το προκάλεσε να λειτουργήσει.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 15, 2012)

Συγκριτικά με το ρήμα θέλω

1. Θέλω τον πατέρα μου να έρθει (έντονη επιθυμία)
4. Θέλω να έρθει ο πατέρας μου (μετριασμένη)
3. Θέλω τον ερχομό του πατέρα μου
2. Θέλω τους εχθρούς μου σε παρακμή


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2012)

Καλημέρα. 

Μια πρώτη παρατήρηση για το (2): Η πιο συνηθισμένη σύμφραση είναι, νομίζω: «τον ανάγκασαν σε παραίτηση». Τα περισσότερα άλλα, ωστόσο, από όσα είδα στο διαδίκτυο μπορούν να ειπωθούν με καλύτερο τρόπο (π.χ. το κλασικό «τον έτρεψαν σε άτακτη φυγή»).

Για τους μαθητές της αγγλικής μπήκε πριν από πολλά χρόνια στο Oxford Advanced Learner's του Hornby η πληροφορία για τα συντακτικά πρότυπα στα οποία εμφανίζεται συνήθως μία λέξη, κυρίως και πρωτίστως ένα ρήμα. Όπως κάποια λεξικά μας (π.χ. το ΛΚΝ) έχουν κλιτικά πρότυπα και δίνουν ένα νούμερο (Ο12) και μπορείς να πας σε παράρτημα στο τέλος και να δεις ποιο είναι αυτό το πρότυπο και άρα πώς κλίνεται η λέξη, έτσι και τα παλιά OALD είχαν για κάθε σημασία ενός ρήματος και μια σειρά νούμερα που έδειχναν σύμφωνα με ποιο πρότυπο συντάσσεται ένα ρήμα, π.χ. V + DO (δηλ. άμεσο αντικείμενο) ή V + to-infinitive κ.ο.κ. Υπήρχαν καμιά 25 κατηγορίες και πολλές είχαν και δυο-τρεις υποκατηγορίες.

Λίγα χρόνια αργότερα (και αφού θα είχε αποδειχτεί ότι οι μαθητές δεν μαθαίνουν με νουμεράκια που σε στέλνουν σε παραρτήματα), άρχισαν να βάζουν αυτές τις πληροφορίες με περισσότερη σαφήνεια, χωρίς κωδικούς και παραπομπές. Μπορεί να δεις κανείς το ρήμα _force_ στο διαδικτυακό OALD για να καταλάβει τι εννοώ. Αξίζει να προσέξει κανείς ότι για κάθε συντακτικό πρότυπο υπάρχει και διαφορετικό παράδειγμα χρήσης.

Βέβαια, ορισμοί και παραδείγματα αναπτύσσονται και επιλέγονται με βάση σώματα κειμένων και, αφού έχουμε μαθητικό λεξικό, δεν πρόκειται να δει κανείς σπάνιους ή περιθωριακούς τύπους. Αν κάποιο ελληνικό λεξικό κατάφερνε ποτέ να περιλάβει παρόμοιες πληροφορίες, θα έπρεπε να χαρακτηρίζει επαρκώς τα περιλαμβανόμενα περιθωριακά ευρήματα (π.χ. _σπάνιο, αργκό, εσφαλμ._ κ.λπ.) για να μην προκύπτουν παρανοήσεις. 

Η παραπάνω παρουσίαση του _αναγκάζω_ χρειάζεται πολύ περισσότερη προσοχή. Άλλη η συχνότητα και εγκυρότητα τού _αναγκάστηκα σε παραίτηση_ (που παραλείφθηκε) και άλλη η περίπτωση του _αναγκάζω + άμεσο αντικείμενο_ (όχι έμμεσο!), που θα πρέπει να πιω αρκετούς καφέδες για να εξερευνήσω (_αναγκάσαμε τη φυγή!_ Για όνομα!).

Ποιος είναι ο σκοπός αυτής της άσκησης; Γιατί αν είναι να πιάσουμε με συνέπεια να παρουσιάζουμε περιθωριακές συντάξεις της ελληνικής, πρέπει πρώτα να αντιληφθούμε το μέγεθος του εγχειρήματος και τι ακριβώς συνεπάγεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2012)

Το διαδίκτυο είναι ένα οιονεί τεράστιο σώμα κειμένου, όπου μπορεί να βρει κανείς κυριολεκτικά τα πάντα, γραμμένα κυριολεκτικά από τον οποιονδήποτε. Προσωπικά με ενδιαφέρει ο εντοπισμός νέων φαινομένων εν τω γεννάσθαι, αλλά αυτό σημαίνει, με «σιδηρά πειθαρχία» κτγμ, δύο πράγματα:

(α) Έγκυρα ευρήματα. Ο Θεόφιλος ήταν λαϊκός ζωγράφος, εγώ είμαι απλώς ατάλαντος μουτζουρογράφος.
(β) Πολλά ευρήματα. Αν είχαμε εκατό Θεόφιλους, θα μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε για ελληνική ζωγραφική σχολή. Αλλιώς είμαστε εκτός θέματος.

Μεταφέροντας το (α) στην περίπτωσή μας, αυτό σημαίνει ότι πρέπει τα ευρήματα να κοσκινίζονται και να απορρίπτονται τα προφανή λάθη (άγνοιας, αμορφωσιάς, αφηρημάδας, βιαστικού ή ελλειπτικού λόγου κ.λπ.).
Μεταφέροντας το (β), σημαίνει ότι χρειάζονται πολλά και ποικίλα έγκυρα ευρήματα, από διάφορες πηγές.

Το πρώτο, το _Από περιέργεια ανάγκασα να μου πουν πόσο κόστισε...._ μπορεί να είναι απλώς ένα βιαστικογράφημα, όπου λείπει το *τους*. Το δεύτερο, είναι από γρήγορο σχόλιο στο γιουτουμπ (για όνομα!). Το τρίτο είναι προφανές λάθος χρήσης. Επομένως, τι νόημα έχει η αναφορά τους; Σε τι και πού και πώς πλουτίζουν τη γνώση μας; Και, ακόμη περισσότερο, τις γνώσεις όσων μας διαβάζουν;

Είναι διαφορετικό να εντοπίσεις μια νέα χρήση σε είκοσι διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις, σε είκοσι διαφορετικά πεδία, από σώματα κειμένων όπου οι χρήστες χρησιμοποιούν σωστά την ελληνική γλώσσα στο υπόλοιπο κείμενό τους. Τότε, ναι. Μπορεί, ίσως, ενδεχομένως, να έχεις εντοπίσεις κάτι νέο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2012)

Μια που ανέφερε ο δόκτωρ το διαδίκτυο ως σώμα κειμένων: Παλιότερα, τα σώματα κειμένων βασίζονταν κυρίως σε γραπτές πηγές. Ακόμα και η λαϊκή γλώσσα ήταν εκείνη που κατέγραφαν τα επιλεγόμενα βιβλία ή εφημερίδες κ.λπ. Στη συνέχεια (πριν από καμιά σαρανταριά χρόνια) εμπλουτίστηκαν με μαγνητοφωνήσεις για να υπάρχει και ο προφορικός λόγος. Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις έχουμε επιλεγμένο μίγμα πηγών και πολλά φίλτρα στις τελικές επιλογές σωστών ή διαδεδομένων τύπων, σημασιών και παραδειγμάτων χρήσης. Από αυτή την άποψη το διαδίκτυο απαιτεί νέα φίλτρα. 

Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να γράψουμε από πόσα στάδια περνάει ένας νεολογισμός για να μπει σε λεξικό. Θα δώσει μια ιδέα για την προσοχή που απαιτούν κάποιες δουλειές.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η παραπάνω παρουσίαση του _αναγκάζω_ χρειάζεται πολύ περισσότερη προσοχή. Άλλη η συχνότητα και εγκυρότητα τού _αναγκάστηκα σε παραίτηση_ (που παραλείφθηκε) και άλλη η περίπτωση του _αναγκάζω + άμεσο αντικείμενο_ (όχι έμμεσο!), που θα πρέπει να πιω αρκετούς καφέδες για να εξερευνήσω (_αναγκάσαμε τη φυγή!_ Για όνομα!).
> 
> Ποιος είναι ο σκοπός αυτής της άσκησης; Γιατί αν είναι να πιάσουμε με συνέπεια να παρουσιάζουμε περιθωριακές συντάξεις της ελληνικής, πρέπει πρώτα να αντιληφθούμε το μέγεθος του εγχειρήματος και τι ακριβώς συνεπάγεται.



Ακούγονται και χειρότερα, είπα εξαρχής ότι είναι περίεργες, δλδ αδόκιμες και περιθωριακές. Ο σκοπός είναι να δω αντιδράσεις στο καινούριο, αν είναι καινούριο. "Αναγκάζω την φυγή του τάδε" μοιάζει με το αναγκάζω να φύγει ο τάδε, η βουλητική ξεκινά ως έμμεσο αντικείμενο, όπως λέει εδώ ( Βασίλης Πρασσάς, Νεοελληνική Γλώσσα Β΄ Γυμνασίου, υπό έκδοση) http://vprassas.blogspot.gr/2011/01/blog-post_3333.html επειδή είναι γενική υποκειμενική δλδ αναλύεται "ο τάδε φεύγει" το θεωρώ έμμεσο αντικείμενο, μεταβιβάζει δλδ την ενέργεια στον τάδε που φεύγει.

Πάντως...το αναγκάσαμε να φύγουν οι Οθωμανοί από την Ελλάδα...μου ακούγεται σωστότερη ιστορικά από "τους αναγκάσαμε"
ενώ το αναγκάζω την φυγή του τάδε, το θεωρώ και εγώ περίεργο, αμφιβάλλω για το 4, για αυτό το ξεκίνησα, και μετά μου ήρθαν και τα άλλα.

Σχετικά με τις συντάξεις του θέλω, δεύτερο σχόλιο, τί γνώμη έχετε;


----------



## Inachus (Jun 15, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Συγκριτικά με το ρήμα θέλω
> 
> 1. Θέλω τον πατέρα μου να έρθει (έντονη επιθυμία)
> 4. Θέλω να έρθει ο πατέρας μου (μετριασμένη)
> ...


Μόνο η δομή της 1 μού ηχεί κάπως περίεργα.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 15, 2012)

Inachus said:


> Μόνο η δομή της 1 μού ηχεί κάπως περίεργα.



Αν όμως είχαμε..._θα ήθελα τον πατέρα μου να έλθει_....ή _θα προτιμούσα τους εργάτες να έρχονται στην ώρα τους_

όπου εκεί αφαιρούμε το περίεργο συνειρμό του "θέλω κάποιον" (ποθώ, έχω ανάγκη) 
δεν ακούγονται δόκιμα τα παραδείγματα; 
(παράλληλα με την συνηθέστερη σύνταξη σε ονομαστική θα ήθελα, ο...οι...)


----------



## Inachus (Jun 15, 2012)

Η δομή αυτή χρησιμοποείται και στον προφορικό λόγο και (πιστεύω) στη λογοτεχνία. Ωστόσο, έχω μία επιφύλαξη για το αν είναι κατάλληλη για επίσημο κείμενο ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2012)

Εμένα μου φαίνονται απλώς περιπτώσεις συντομευτικού/βιαστικού/ατελούς προφορικού λόγου:

Θέλω τον πατέρα μου! (Αυτός θέλω) να έρθει! > Θέλω τον πατέρα μου να έρθει!
Θα προτιμούσα (να έχω τέτοιους) εργάτες (που) να έρχονται στην ώρα τους > Θα προτιμούσα εργάτες να έρχονται στην ώρα τους > Θα προτιμούσα τους εργάτες να έρχονται στην ώρα τους 

Αλλά εξακολουθώ να μην καταλαβαίνω την ουσία. Είναι διαδεδομένο φαινόμενο; Ή απλώς κάποιος που δεν μιλάει σωστά ελληνικά;


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 16, 2012)

Είναι και στιχουργικό, ευφωνικό, αντιχασμωδικό το "θέλω + αιτ + να"
π.χ....θέλω τον ήλιο να γελά...αντί...θέλω ο ήλιος να γελά

εύρηκα "σωματίδιο" από γνωστό ηθοποιό
Θανάσης Ευθυμιάδης: «Θέλω τη γυναίκα να πρωταγωνιστεί στη ζωή μου


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2012)

Καλησπέρα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τα ταλαιπωρούμε. Αποφασίσαμε ότι στη Λεξιλογία θα μαζέψουμε ό,τι σκουπίδι κυκλοφορεί στο διαδίκτυο; Όχι, σας παρακαλώ! Δεν είμαστε γλωσσολογικό φόρουμ που μαζεύει τον κάθε σολοικισμό για κάποιο νοσηρό ερευνητικό λόγο. Εμείς εδώ ψάχνουμε να βρούμε τις καλύτερες διατυπώσεις, όχι τις χειρότερες. Μπορούμε να σταματήσουμε αυτό το παιχνίδι; Είμαστε όλοι εκνευρισμένοι αυτόν τον καιρό με τις πολιτικοκοινωνικοοικονομικές ανωμαλίες που μας τρίβουν στη μούρη και δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε αλλιώς. Εδώ και τώρα βάζουμε τέλος στις γλωσσικές ανωμαλίες. Οι σολοικισμοί στο εξής θα διαγράφονται.

:angry:

ΥΓ. Δεν με ενοχλεί να συλλέγονται οι δόκιμες παρεκκλίσεις. Αλλά θα πρέπει να ξέρετε να ξεχωρίζετε τις δόκιμες.

ΥΓ2. Κι εγώ θέλω το φόρουμ να γελά, όχι να σκυθρωπιάζει!

:)


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2012)

Παρέμπ, προσέξτε τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε:
Θέλω να έρθει ο πατέρας μου.
*Θέλω τον πατέρα μου να έρθει. (αδόκιμο)
Θέλω το κόμμα μου να έρχεται πρώτο κάθε φορά.

Θα ήθελα να πρωταγωνιστήσει η γυναίκα μου στην παράσταση.
*Θα ήθελα τη γυναίκα μου να πρωταγωνιστήσει στην παράσταση. (αδόκιμο)
Θα ήθελα τη γυναίκα να πρωταγωνιστεί σε κάθε στιγμή της ζωής μου.

Στιγμιαίο το πρώτο, διαρκές το δεύτερο.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 16, 2012)

Θα μπορούσαμε να αλλάξουμε τον τίτλο σε "παρεκκλίνουσες συντάξεις στα ρήματα αναγκάζω και θέλω"

Αν μάθαινε, πάντως, αρχαίος γραμματικός πως, έχοντας εμείς καταργήσει τον νόμο της ετεροπροσωπίας, 
προτάσσουμε την ονομαστική μετά το θέλω
"_θέλω ο τάδε να έρθει_"....θα λιποθυμούσε...για αυτό και είναι περισσότερο προφορικό, που δίνει επιτονική έμφαση, 
από το φυσιολογικότερο "_θέλω να έρθει ο τάδε_". Παραδείγματα, όπου ο ακροατής με θέλω + ονομ, αντί για το ρήμα, αργεί να πιάσει το νόημα.

_Θα θέλαμε, οι κυρίες, να κάνουμε πρόποση
Θα θέλαμε, οι κυρίες να κάνουνε πρόποση

Θέλω, η γυναίκα, να μιλήσω και δεν με αφήνουν.
Θέλω, η γυναίκα να μιλήσει. Αφήστε την._

Ενδιαφέρον και αυτό με την διάρκεια με το_ θέλω + αιτ. + να _ και καθόλου περίεργο πως η φράση γίνεται δόκιμη
με τη γυναίκα, που αφήνουμε να εννοηθεί πως ποθούμε και γουστάρουμε.

_Θέλω τη γυναίκα να μου χορεύει κάθε βράδι,_
_τσάμπα εγώ δεν τρώγω τόσο λάδι_ :blush:


----------

